# Steinhart is made in China?



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

I should first start of by saying that i really like Steinhart. They make excellent watches for a great price. And in fact, the Ocean 500 is probably on of my favorite watches.
But i came a cross a grand called PHOIBOS.
I noticed that the similarites to the Ocean 1 is almost 1:1. The only difference is the clasp, crown stamp, hands and lume. I also found this video showcasing the watch.




If the whole case etc is made in China. Does the movement, lume and maybe the sapphire crystal make up 50% and now 60% of the watch?


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

From what I can see the caseback, case, crown, crystal and dial are all the same as the Steinhart. The movement, clasp, bracelet, lume and hands are different. The movement alone would be enough to make up more than 50% of the value I'd say so it's still technically "Swiss made".

This is the same for mostly all micro brands that print "Swiss Made" on the dial.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The parts are probably made in China, but I'm not 100% certain. The watches are assembled in Switzerland.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Are you serious? First 20 secs of the video says Quartz  . Buy one and it'll look great next to the Orient and the Parnis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHG388 (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought the percentage is assigned per cost, not by weight or size, I could be wrong though. Also the bracelet, beside the obvious different clasp has pins instead of screws. Wasn't there a post about the Steinhart bracelet being made in Germany? 

So the fact that the case could be sourced from somewhere other than Switzerland has always been a possibility. 
The ETA movement was a much larger feature to me than the case. 

Claiming Steinhart is made in China is more than just a little misleading.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is not uncommon to have parts made in China, but enough of the value needs to be made in Switzerland to be called Swiss Made on the dial. I don't know the details. As noted above, a good part of the value is using a genuine ETA movement.
This being said, we all know that part of the Chinese watch industry is focused on copying western design. Meaning, it could just as well be that this chinese case is a copy of the steinhart case.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Neither denying nor confirming, because I don't know but how can it be the "exact same case" when one houses a quartz movement and one an ETA. Just because they look alike, doesn't mean it IS made in China. China is notorious for copying designs. There are Chinese made cars that look like Porsche Cayennes. So by the same logic, Porsche Cayennes are made in China too?....

I think the guy in the video is just jumping to conclusions, without any solid evidence to back it up.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> Neither denying nor confirming, because I don't know but how can it be the "exact same case" when one houses a quartz movement and one an ETA. Just because they look alike, doesn't mean it IS made in China. China is notorious for copying designs. There are Chinese made cars that look like Porsche Cayennes. So by the same logic, Porsche Cayennes are made in China too?....


Exactly what I meant.
Though regarding quartz, I can imagine that a small quartz movement could easily fit in the space for an ETA mechanical movement, with a spacer.


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good question! Pretty sure they are assembled in chine, well surely to keep prices to a minimum


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

MrDagon007 said:


> Exactly what I meant.
> Though regarding quartz, I can imagine that a small quartz movement could easily fit in the space for an ETA mechanical movement, with a spacer.


Actually a quartz movement could just adhere to the dial. That's not the point. As another member pointed out also the bracelet uses pins and not screws. Likewise he hasn't shown the inside of the case and claims it is the "exact same case". I can't see the video too clearly on my phone but it looks like the back of that case (especially the lugs) is brushed vs the O1's polished..... So yeah, not the exact same case....


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tjdt92 said:


> Good question! Pretty sure they are assembled in chine, well surely to keep prices to a minimum


That is one sure thing they cannot do, if they want the Swiss Made designation.....


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tjdt92 said:


> Good question! Pretty sure they are assembled in chine, well surely to keep prices to a minimum


Meanwhile I checked, for Swiss Made on the dial definitely final assembly and QA must happen in Switzerland.

Wikipedia has a good summary:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_made


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tjdt92 said:


> Good question! Pretty sure they are assembled in chine, well surely to keep prices to a minimum


Yeah cos a Steinhart is WAY overpriced ? Hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick7813 (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG, someone made a Steinhart homage! :-d


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

As a collector of watches , I have many genuine watches. 4 are Steinharts. I also have , over 12 years, collected many replica watches of Rolex, Breitling, IWC, Hublot, AP, Cartier ,Omega,and Panerai. I have Micro company watches like Maranez, Armida, Prometheus and I have Invictas and Parnis watches. Many Parnis and other Chinese watches, including Seagull and my higher end replicas, are pretty well made. Sure they have Chinese or Asian movements. Just remember..ASIAN is also Japanese and I have Seikos and Maranez with very good Japanese movements that might even challenge the "SWISS" Made ones that are around. Unless you are very very good with identification of watches and know every little nuance, these replicas are very hard to tell from the real ones. Their performance is great and maybe could last as long as a Panerai or Rolex if taken care of.Personally, I have reps that run better than my Rolex ever did. That's why I sold it. They look good and last a long while. My Maranez Bangla watches are Miyota workhorses that can stand the test of time. I take extra care when wearing a Steinhart as they are more expensive obviously. It cost me a few bucks when I broke my Ocean One Pepsi GMT...If that was a rep, either I repair it or throw it away. With my Rolex, it cost even more to take care of it. .
To my thinking, every watch I own is REAL..They all work and they all are accurate.A quartz has no less "Soul" than a mechanical and is far more accurate. If you love the mechanicals, love to look at the movements, that's very cool. I have some I love to look at too...But on my wrist, who knows what there is making it function ? 
It's a damn watch...not a Porsche or Ferrari. It's a matter of personal taste. Nobody knows what MOVEMENT your watch has in it unless they open it. They look only at the style and if it pleases the eye. Not everyone can afford a Rolex. They should not be maligned for wearing a replica of the watch they love. They should not be maligned if they choose a Luminox over a Seiko or other mid range diver , if they like the look and the workings. Many are critical and say "Fake People wear Fake watches"...Well, I say unless you are wealthy and a $10K watch is a day's worth of expenses, keeping a $10,000 watch in the case, afraid to wear it and damage it , is ludicrous. Wearing a $250,000 DRSD or Daytona PN is a little chancy too. I have more important things to do with that kind of money...If I had the money, i'm not sure i'd buy a watch like those names anyway. I'd buy 2 good reps and a Ferrari. . You're driving a Ferrari...is anyone questioning the authenticity of your $500. Replica Daytona? If I drove a Ferrari, i'd more than likely NOT have a Rolex on. More likely an Omega or other. I have 3 Omega Speedies...no Ferrari yet. I'd probably wear my Repped 60mm Pam L'Egiziano just to piss people off too.  "I'll be back"..


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree with everything, except one can easily tell whether your watch is a quartz or a mechanical by the sweep (or lack of it) of the second hand. Not sure about others but I certainly felt rather 'uneasy' (being an avid fan of mechanical calibers) watching the second hand move, and at such close range, in the video 😃


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not to mention that we shouldn't discuss fakes.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Patrick7813 said:


> OMG, someone made a Steinhart homage! :-d












Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if my Steinhart watch's case and bracelet were made in China. Tissot and Hamilton also have watches with case made in China. I also heard that some bigger brands like Omega have their bracelets made there too.



Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Urban legend!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought Steinhart watches were being produced by PalladiumAG


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

This again huh....... As Kelt wrote, 'urban legend'.....! 

Steinharts are not made in China...!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably everything but the movement is made in China. They would cost a lot more if the cases and bracelets and everything were manufactured in Switzerland.


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Guys for a watch to have the "Swiss Made" label on the dial, it cannot be made in china. 

I am sure the swiss government would be knocking on Steinharts door if this was true.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lenix38 said:


> Guys for a watch to have the "Swiss Made" label on the dial, it cannot be made in china.
> 
> I am sure the swiss government would be knocking on Steinharts door if this was true.


Perhaps you should educate yourself on what "Swiss made" actually means.

Every part of a Steinhart could be made in China besides the movement and it would still qualify legally as Swiss Made.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Indeed worth looking up in wikepedia what it means


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

I was speaking about the movement specifically and yes I know about the 60 percent rule, as others have alluded the Steinhart case looks different then the one the OP mentions. They dont look the same to me, would have to have one of each in person to properly compare.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Every single part can be made elsewhere.....if it is assembled in Switzerland, then it is swiss made


----------



## bckuang (May 20, 2015)

Apparently a Swiss made watch does not mean all the components are made in Switzerland, but as long as a certain percentage is made in Switzerland and is assembled in Switzerland, then it can be labeled as "Swiss made"


----------

